# BE(IT) vs BE(CSE) vs BCA/MCA vs BSc/MSc(CS)



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, whats the difference between these 6 courses ?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 25, 2009)

Are you talking about 4 courses or 6 courses. And if you are talking about 6 courses don't you the difference between BCA(Bachelor of Computer Applications) and MCA(Master of Computer Applications).


----------



## utsav (Mar 25, 2009)

Huh? That counts to 4 dude. Two  others are master degree courses.


----------



## amol48 (Mar 25, 2009)

In Pune university, BE (IT) and BE (CSE) are technically the same. 36 out of total 38 subjects of IT and CSE are the same! (of course syllabus too )

Don't know about B.Sc and BCA. However B.Sc is more technical I guess while the later is bit related to management too.


----------



## sre06 (Mar 26, 2009)

of course there r lots of difference the maker of these course are not fool ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 28, 2009)

Ofcourse I am not including the Masters Courses in the discussion. They are for comparison.

Anyway, I understand that IT and CSE are almost the same. Then what about BCA and B.Sc(CS) ?

Are they any different from engineering based computer science courses ?
What about years of study ? I hear they are 3 years each ?

And whats the employability difference between BE(CSE/IT), ME(CSE/IT), BSc(CS), MSc(CS), BCA and MCA ? Obviously ME would fetch the most money and have highest status, but what about other courses ?

I am sort of confused because of the wide variety of choices available to get a career in computing. My primary aim is a B.Tech (CSE/IT) from an IIT, an NIT, DA-IICT or VIT. But for alternatives, I don't know where to look.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah but what about BSc/MSc and BCA/MCA ? Whats their SCOPE ?


----------



## vandit (Mar 29, 2009)

Well although bca guys are taught more of the core domain subjects of CP/IT ; they end up getting less employment opportunities than the BE/Btech guys.
Also do consider the NITs and BITS pilani before the IIITs and the options you gave are certainly the best you can get.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 30, 2009)

Can I have more clear figures please ?
I also want links to stuff like placement info.


----------



## m-jeri (Mar 30, 2009)

^^^
dumb thread  ..... but natural coz you are abt to start the college studies.... ....

1. BTECH and BE....

 Both these are same tbh in INDIA only... In india Btech can only be given by Tier 1 inst like IIT and the sorts... but lots of other univs of Tier 2 gives that. I am one form them.

 The difference between them is the course structure... i have cousins and friend from abroad a lot...their average Btech course will kick our Top BE course, content/Project/Style wise.

 But in india either one... is ok....

2. CS & IT....

   CS.... most subjects are about SCIENCE behind the different Main sections is Computers... like compilers..OS..Hardware...PM.... DS.... and some Langauges..... very few i may say... Introduced in univs before IT.

   IT.... the perfect balance between science and application levels.....  some HR DO prefer CS coz of the fact that they may be suitable for more indepth and R7D related work.... dunno wether its true... I am CS....

3. BSC / BCA ...

  BCA is the best one for job oriented not BSC.... if they say i am wrong i say STFU.... i know coz i am in the industry and i know like a 15 personal examples...... BSC are more suited for teaching.... and ITes works.... some mnc's hire them and give training for 2 years and make them give bonds for another 3 years and less pay ...so go figure.....

  but after BCA you have to go for MCA... its a must....


Ok now All this become a moot point and you actually got a job in a IT MNC with a BSC/Msc or BCA/MCA..... You work hard for 5 years and be a Sr S/w Engg... and the guy with BE/Btech become one in 2.5~3years without breaking a sweat.... and the same pay....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks. THATS the type of answer I am looking for.

And btw, If I end up with a Mechanical seat in an NIT and an IT/CS seat in another collage, can I do Mech and then do MCA through correspondance ? Is it worth it ?

And how is DA-IICT ? *www.da-iict.org/ I have applied for their B.Tech in ICT program. Is it a good choice ? How hard is it to get selected there ?


----------



## m-jeri (Mar 30, 2009)

Well... one have to be a total aimless guy to be do a mech and then a MCA.... 

who would do that???..... its not worth it...thats not a qn.... 

well no one does a mech if they want to go into IT..they just cam to IT coz no other alternative...just do some courses if you like..thats all needed.....

and a mech in a NIt is 3L337 ....

thats a like a new college....maybe some top companies may come for placement....thats bt it...

i dont think the cream students will opt for it...


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Mar 31, 2009)

amol48 said:


> In Pune university, BE (IT) and BE (CSE) are technically the same. 36 out of total 38 subjects of IT and CSE are the same! (of course syllabus too )
> 
> Don't know about B.Sc and BCA. However B.Sc is more technical I guess while the later is bit related to management too.



Same case in Tamil Nadu .... like i said before in some post 95% of the subjects are similar in both IT and CSC streams
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


MetalheadGautham said:


> Yeah but what about BSc/MSc and BCA/MCA ? Whats their SCOPE ?



Here you need to consider 'Degree recognition' ...... BE/Btech degrees get a better recognition when compared with BSC/BCA etc ..... And also like somebody pointed out they get the cream of job packages/Faculty/resources etc 

And most big companies  state that they will only accept  people who have a 4 year degree in the related field for top technical positions such as software Enginner .

BE/Btech has lesser recognition compared to  BS 
and
BSc has even lesser recognition compared BE/Btech
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


MetalheadGautham said:


> Are they any different from engineering based computer science courses ?
> What about years of study ? I hear they are 3 years each ?


correct BE/BTech - 4 years
BSc/BCA-3 years



> And whats the employability difference between BE(CSE/IT), ME(CSE/IT), BSc(CS), MSc(CS), BCA and MCA ? Obviously ME would fetch the most money and have highest status, but what about other courses ?


correct 
BE+ME will fetch you a high pay package and also a chance to get into research ....Very good option if you are interested in technical research

BE+work experience(optional, International Institutes only)+MBA will fetch you the highest pay package in the computer field +managerial position 



> I am sort of confused because of the wide variety of choices available to get a career in computing. My primary aim is a B.Tech (CSE/IT) from an IIT, an NIT, DA-IICT or VIT. But for alternatives, I don't know where to look.


I would recommend the same
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


m-jeri said:


> ^^^
> 
> 2. CS & IT....
> 
> ...



Its not true .... i am IT and having compared our syllabus with CSC guys from my institute i can say that the difference is negligible 

We too have studied 
Computer Architecture 
Operating systems
Object oriented analysis and design
 Microprocessors and micro controllers
Data Structures
Visual programming
  etc etc and all such major CSC subjects .....and we also have a bit of ECE subjects such as Principles of communications,signals and system and Digital signal procressing thrown in .....
We also have some subjects exclusive to IT such as 
Cryptography and network Security 
Network programming and management etc etc etc
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


MetalheadGautham said:


> And btw, If I end up with a Mechanical seat in an NIT and an IT/CS seat in another collage, can I do Mech and then do MCA through correspondance ? Is it worth it ?
> ?



very bad idea .... correspondence courses have even lesser recognition
and A UG and PG from a different field is def not advisable
Recognition comes into play when you are
1. Applying for a job
2. Applying for a PG degree abroad or in a prestigious college in India
3. Applying for Phd


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Apr 1, 2009)

vandit said:


> Also do consider the NITs and BITS pilani before the IIITs and the options you gave are certainly the best you can get.



According to last year's univ rankings in India ..... IITs(most branches) had the highest rank , BITS came next followed by Anna Univ .... the rest followed .....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 1, 2009)

All are same when u r really interested i Computer Science
Take whatever course u r getting related to ur interested field
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Don;t xpect anything special in teaching faculty...ther are bit normal and not as much u expect in iits,nits,etc
u need to learn inderpendently...thats what my engg undergrad taught me in ma first year


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 1, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> Its not true .... i am IT and having compared our syllabus with CSC guys from my institute i can say that the difference is negligible
> 
> We too have studied
> Computer Architecture
> ...



Well...in indian there is a hundred universities.... you have to think abt that....

one univ doesnt change the fact... i have checked with 3 main univs in kerala.....

Kerala...cochin....MG..... and its true to a extent....

Crypto and N/w security CSE for Kerla have as elcetives...so does the other univs....
so does N/w prgramming labs....

see..thats the difference between university levels....


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Apr 1, 2009)

oh!  i had forgotten to enquire about their (csc ) electives ....May be the have it too 

But generally B.Tech/BE may differ slightly between universities but its a very standardised degree ..... Univs have to follow certain standard if they want their degrees to be recognised ... and i remember a guy (in this thread) from Pune university saying that there too the difference b/w CSC and IT streams were negligible ....

Bottom line is that they are more are less similar ....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


gopi_vbboy said:


> Don;t xpect anything special in teaching faculty...ther are bit normal and not as much u expect in iits,nits,etc
> u need to learn inderpendently...thats what my engg undergrad taught me in ma first year



Agreed
if you study in good univs like IIT /BITS or Anna you will have to do most of the studying yourself ...its very different from school ..... 
But that does nt mean the quality of your faculty can be ignored ...

generally in such universities as mentioned above ...... Quality of the faculty will completely determine how well you understand your subject ..... most of the professors from such univs have done research in their respective subjects and as a result are subject experts ... hence students from these univs are really more knowledgable than their counterparts from other univs ......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 2, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> According to last year's univ rankings in India ..... IITs(most branches) had the highest rank , BITS came next followed by Anna Univ .... the rest followed .....


What ? Anna University is higher placed than NITs ? 
How do I apply for it ? I am a resident of karnataka for 10 years but my mom is native and has done all her degrees from TN.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 2, 2009)

^^

Its wrong.... some ranking may say it... but truth is not...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 2, 2009)

Did anyone of you heard of Bengal Institute of Technocrats. They are awarding BTech degree on successful completion of Aeronautical Engineering in their college. Is it a good college? When will the admission forms will be out? Please tell.........


----------



## confused (Apr 2, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Thanks. THATS the type of answer I am looking for.
> 
> And btw, If I end up with a Mechanical seat in an NIT and an IT/CS seat in another collage, can I do Mech and then do MCA through correspondance ? Is it worth it ?
> 
> And how is DA-IICT ? *www.da-iict.org/ I have applied for their B.Tech in ICT program. Is it a good choice ? How hard is it to get selected there ?


you gotta clear aieee with a rank within 10k (max, 8k will be a safer bet) to get there.....and thats quite tough, almost like clearing iitjee....
but overall there are lots of better institutes than DAIICT.....namely NITs(the top 7-8)/BITS-pilani campus/BIT/NSIT-DCE/PEC/Anna,etc


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 2, 2009)

I will definitely try my best to make it to top 5000 to have a chance of getting cs/it in nit, but daiict is a backup option if I end up getting 9000th rank and b.tech(textile technology)


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Apr 3, 2009)

m-jeri said:


> ^^
> 
> Its wrong.... some ranking may say it... but truth is not...



My info was outdated actually not wrong .... rankings change yearly



MetalheadGautham said:


> What ? Anna University is higher placed than NITs ?
> How do I apply for it ? I am a resident of karnataka for 10 years but my mom is native and has done all her degrees from TN.



Rankings keep varying year by year ........ as per 2008 rankings NIT s were placed before Anna Univ ....... My last info was 2 years outdated  

there are only about 3-4 orgs which rank Engg Indian Institutes  ..... heres the link 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engineering_...day.E2.80.99_Best_Engineering_Schools_.5B4.5D


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 4, 2009)

Next question about VIT:

My mom is critisizing me for targeting only VIT, because I have studied the whole of its syllabus and hence I feel secure and confident in revising its portions.

She says its expensive, and her friend's daughter apparently says its not got good teachers.

But I am inclined towards it since its a Tier I collage, has great placements and its somewhat easier to get into.

I doubt I can comfortably clear AIEEE or IIT-JEE to get B.Tech(IT/CSE).

What do I do ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ Even i aimed to join CS/IT but could not get in my desired coll,so took eee keeping in view collg name,coz i had lot of comptn of CS

i think due to recession ppl will not go for CS/IT NOW instead go for core side like EEE/MECH/CIVIL etc.I think u hav a chance of CS in some NIT/iit IF U perform good.

Actually if u r really interested in CS/IT Technical/Research part then only go for the course or else take any course n do B.E IF U R AIMING FOR mba,etc or job.Remember nowadays coll is important if u r not intrested very much in subject side.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 6, 2009)

BTW, whats the scope for Specialisation in Cryptography and Security ?

I think I have aptitude in such things, but "normal" software programming seems much more fun and less "serious", and yeah, I have an aptitude there too.

I heard things like cryptography and security will be wanted jobs even in recession times as they are zero-compromises fields.


----------



## confused (Apr 6, 2009)

to be honest dude VIT, Manipal, Amity all su#k bigtime. i wouldnt recommend them. they have obscenely high fees too, almost thrice of my college (BIT Mesra)

one more advice, dude stick to ur books for now. after u give jee and aieee,etc u have all the time to do research on colleges. trust me, i went through the same last year. not worth the mental tension. just chill. sleep and eat well. put ur best effort in the exams.

once the results are out u can do all this stuff.....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 6, 2009)

But I heard placements are good in VIT ?

And yeah, I would most propably doing an M.Tech/ME/MS(most likely) after a BE/B.Tech because I heard some of the fields I am interested in require a riddiculously high level of expertise and qualification.

Do you think the curse of getting a lower end collage for BE/B.Tech would have its effects minimized if I get a good rank in GATE and join a 1337 institute like IISc for Post Graduation ?


----------



## zboy123 (Apr 7, 2009)

No dude!! First of all don't think of going for Post Graduation just cuz you wanna minimize your effects of being in a 2nd tier college.

*It's better to be a first grade student in 2nd tier college than a 2nd grade student in 1st grade college* 

but then reality bites - where I work, I was hired for a post where people normally reach after at least 2 years of experience and I earn more than most of my colleagues. This is what belonging to a 1st tier college does in the start of your career. However, by personal experience, it all averages out in 4-5 years. So it doesn't matter in long run.

If you are really interested in further studies, try excelling in your college, convince your profs for good recos and app abroad for post graduation. Post graduation in India will do nothing to your resume except get you a slightly better payscale which u might anyway eventually get had worked those 2 years extra you put into doing masters. If research is what you wanna do, aim for colleges and faculty with excellence in your field both for graduation and post graduation.

Hope this helps you.

Nitin
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
No dude!! First of all don't think of going for Post Graduation just cuz you wanna minimize your effects of being in a 2nd tier college.

*It's better to be a first grade student in 2nd tier college than a 2nd grade student in 1st grade college* 

but then reality bites - where I work, I was hired for a post where people normally reach after at least 2 years of experience and I earn more than most of my colleagues. This is what belonging to a 1st tier college does in the start of your career. However, by personal experience, it all averages out in 4-5 years. So it doesn't matter in long run.

If you are really interested in further studies, try excelling in your college, convince your profs for good recos and app abroad for post graduation. Post graduation in India will do nothing to your resume except get you a slightly better payscale which u might anyway eventually get had worked those 2 years extra you put into doing masters. If research is what you wanna do, aim for colleges and faculty with excellence in your field both for graduation and post graduation.

Hope this helps you.

Nitin


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for your advice.

But can you tell me WHAT is the difference like, in pay scales ? Since I may be taking an educational loan, I need info about attending which collage is easier to pay back, etc.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Apr 11, 2009)

To make it easier i ll just summerize some of  the points highlighted by the previous posters (which i think are some excellent advices you should remember )

->College is more important than the course unless you are into research - Post #26

->Concentrate on scoring* your highest* now , worry about your UG choice later - Post #28

->It's better to be a first grade student in 2nd tier college than a 2nd grade student in 1st tier college -Post #30

->If you aim to excel in your field .... PG=Abroad=MS  period ... you should be thinking Stanford not IIT -Post #30


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Apr 11, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> BTW, whats the scope for Specialisation in Cryptography and Security ?
> 
> I heard things like cryptography and security will be wanted jobs even in recession times as they are zero-compromises fields.




Yup if you specialize in areas like that you ll def be wanted always ...... But it requires a post Grad degree ..... 



> I think I have aptitude in such things, but "normal" software programming seems much more fun and less "serious", and yeah, I have an aptitude there too.


"Normal software programming"  gives you no scope for growth in your career... and its very boring (after a few years)....... If you choose to pursue software programming this is the career path you are likely to follow ,

Trainee (2-6 months) -->junior Engineer (programmer) -->Senior Engineer (programmer)-->Module Manager (Management) --> Project Manager (Management) ...dont know the rest
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


MetalheadGautham said:


> But I heard placements are good in VIT ?
> 
> And yeah, I would most propably doing an M.Tech/ME/MS(most likely) after a BE/B.Tech because I heard some of the fields I am interested in require a riddiculously high level of expertise and qualification.
> 
> Do you think the curse of getting a lower end collage for BE/B.Tech would have its effects minimized if I get a good rank in GATE and join a 1337 institute like IISc for Post Graduation ?



Yes your performance in your UG  can override your college ranking ......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 11, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> Yup if you specialize in areas like that you ll def be wanted always ...... But it requires a post Grad degree .....


Thanks for the advice. So do you think I should take security more seriously than fun programming because it has better job prospectives ? I don't mind either right now.



> "Normal software programming"  gives you no scope for growth in your career... and its very boring (after a few years).......


OK. Thats what my cousin said 2 years back when he quit INFOSYS and to do an MBA in finance. Looks like he echos the general viewpoint.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Apr 11, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Thanks for the advice. So do you think I should take security more seriously than fun programming because it has better job prospectives ? I don't mind either right now.
> 
> Yes ... That is the general advice ppl are giving now ..... And generally top companies which higher Crypto specialist pay obscene salaries ......
> 
> ...



Around 30% of IIM and ISB (Top B-schools)  students are IIT students who have worked for >3 years as software engineers .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 13, 2009)

OK, now if I don't get B.Tech(CSE) and end up with B.Tech(IT), will I still qualify for doing masters in security/crypto ?


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Apr 13, 2009)

Yup ... i just finished Crypto & N/W security this semester 

And as far as i know CSC is BE not B.Tech  

only subjects such as Information technology , Textile Technology etc 
are B.Tech

if you take up B.Tech IT you can choose to specialize in any csc subjects


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 15, 2009)

OK. Next question,

In VIT, there is an option for taking additional B.Tech(IT) degree with any engineering course in the form of evening classes from second year. Does it reduce the value of the degree in any way ?

And I noticed that IIIT Hydrabad has a higher cutoff than any NIT in AIEEE ranks (2500 max). How is IIIT Bangalore ? Is it fully functional yet, and whats the cutoff like there ?


----------



## utsav (Apr 15, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> And as far as i know CSC is BE not B.Tech
> 
> only subjects such as Information technology , Textile Technology etc
> are B.Tech



Nope you are wrong .even CSE comes in B.Tech


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 15, 2009)

@METAL

dude cool

first give ur exams...worry abt colls

u r too much thinking abt coll that u can do in holidaz

first spend this time in exam prep...all the best


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Apr 15, 2009)

utsav said:


> Nope you are wrong .even CSE comes in B.Tech



I just checked with some of my friends ..... It totally depends on the Univ/college 

Some offer csc as B.Tech ,some as BE ........its not set in stone .....

@Goutham

Dont worry about B.Tech IT or CSC .... The difference is only on a few subjects (3-5) 

But the core computer subjects are common to both branch ......just ask some of the college students you know .... they ll tell u that the difference (in terms of subject studied or opportunities) is very negligible .......

For example : Companies looking for software engineers  generally only put the following as the basic requirement ....... 

"A 4 year Engineering Degree" ... and not a Btech or BE 

and i am talking about companies like Microsoft and IBM . you can verify this right now ! .....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 17, 2009)

OK Thanks. I am writing VITEEE (Vellore Institute Of Technology) on 18/04/2009.

Whats the cut-off percentage expected to be for B.Tech(IT/CSE) ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Btech [IT] courses r equal to as same as MCA , 2 papers extra for me in MCA compared to btech 

BTECH [IT] worth ,, rather u select the B.E [ECE] is now the peek in india also consider EEE


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't want to go to ECE or EEE because I am not as comfortable with them. I would rather study something easy and enjoy earning lesser money than study something hard and struggle my way earning more.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 23, 2009)

URGENT BUMP:

Me and a friend are considering the Intergrated MS (Software Engineering) Program at VIT which needs no admission tests and is for 5 years. The fee is Rs. 24,000 less for the 5-year course inclusive of hostel charges than the fee for B.Tech(IT/CSE) 4-year course inclusive of hostel charges.

How is it ? I heard its not approved by AICTE ? Has the issue been resolved yet ? And is it worth applying for ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 23, 2009)

And one more question: *www.bits360.com/forum/truth-about-vit-t1958.html - is it still true ?


----------

